
Show HN: Workwithme – A job referral platform - jamalone
https://www.workwithme.io
======
jamalone
Hey HN! Been working on this as a side project for a while and would love to
get some feedback from the community.

~~~
DrScump
The only participants seem to be in the NY-DC region.

~~~
jamalone
Yup that's where my network has been, so I started testing this with those I
knew in professional services firms with referral incentives. Hoping to
explore how this MVP takes with other industries/companies as well. Thoughts
on what niches might be worth a shot?

